# Maryland Slot Car Show March 30



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The forth ABERDEEN,MARYLAND slot car show will be held March 30.The location will be at the Clarion Hotel 980 Hospitality Way Aberdeen,Maryland.this is just off interstate 95 at exit 85.This show is getting bigger all the time.60 tables of slot cars.for more information contact.Elliot Dahlberg at [email protected]. see you there.Tom


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey,
I will try to check this out. 

RW
www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> The forth ABERDEEN,MARYLAND slot car show will be held March 30.The location will be at the Clarion Hotel 980 Hospitality Way Aberdeen,Maryland.this is just off interstate 95 at exit 85.This show is getting bigger all the time.60 tables of slot cars.for more information contact.Elliot Dahlberg at [email protected]. see you there.Tom


hey tom - will BUDHO be there? 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

NO.rOB DOESN'T REALLY TRAVEL MUCH ANYMORE.


----------

